# EFTPS



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Is EFTPS ok to use to pay quarterly taxes?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

alaex said:


> Is EFTPS ok to use to pay quarterly taxes?


It says "payments " so one would assume that includes those made quarterly.
https://www.eftps.gov/eftps/


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes. It's a bear to navigate the sign up. But after that you save 4 stamps and envelopes and write that many fewer checks a year.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

alaex said:


> Is EFTPS ok to use to pay quarterly taxes?


Yes I use it for work every quarter. Do you have an account with them? If not pretty sure you need to set one up.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, definitely okay, and far better (immediate) than mail or stopping at an approved bank.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

There is 1 down side to some that procrastinate. With mail it just has to be postmarked by the cut-off date. With EFTPS you need to make it before 5 pm the day before it is due or it is considered late.


----------

